# Okay NT's, What Do You Think About Us INFPs?



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> INFP's are girly. (~end of my profound deep observations)


 Maybe in today's world, but that is just because of the social definition of "masculine" and "feminine." "Masculine" is domineering, strong, decisive, unemotional, cool headed, etc. while "feminine" or "girly" is emotional, soft, sweet, tender, gentle, kind, etc. 

I think that labeling someone as feminine or masculine is silly, because saying that one does not act like their own sex can be offensive and flat out not true. Men that are emotional, soft, sweet, tender, gentle, and kind are wonderful, and so are women who are domineering, strong, decisive, cool headed, etc. 


The thing that makes the world exiting and various is difference between culture, features, and personality. If everyone acted like their gender roll then the world wouldn't be too various, would it? :wink: (~end of MY profound deep observations)


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Maybe in today's world, but that is just because of the social definition of "masculine" and "feminine." "Masculine" is domineering, strong, decisive, unemotional, cool headed, etc. while "feminine" or "girly" is emotional, soft, sweet, tender, gentle, kind, etc.
> 
> I think that labeling someone as feminine or masculine is silly, because saying that one does not act like their own sex can be offensive and flat out not true. Men that are emotional, soft, sweet, tender, gentle, and kind are wonderful, and so are women who are domineering, strong, decisive, cool headed, etc.
> 
> ...


well yeah, variety is great.
i find that me being an sx so gives me a distinctly feminine colour to my personality. it was the reason i thought to be an nf for a year.
first it was enfp and then infj, i think those personalities in the first place resonate sx so qualities alot, infj with the sx so's dark bitchy side and enfp's with the sx so's sparkly positive side.

i dont think those labels are silly, these qualities are clearly objectively observable. i think personality qualities should be observed and fertilized, all of them.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> ENTP, and of all the intuitives i find INFPs to have the most alien subforum to me... It's just all the self-pity you know? I really really can't relate to that at all. Introverted, brooding, sensitive, often non-confrontational, brilliant like all N-types of course but still, so... Sensitive.. I've known a few INFPs IRL who i got on well with, but online and in the concentrations here on PC, 90% of the time when i read something i object to here it was written by an INFP.


They're like the little voice in the back of my head.... the Fi, but only in full bloom. 

I don't mean this as an insult to INFPs, but I don't know how they deal with it. In my experience, the world is a rough place and cares nothing for the well-being of soft little flowers, nor do the overwhelming majority of people in it. As an ENTJ, I easily go into _*"I'm going to ass-fuck every last one of them with my broadsword!"*_ mode whenever it is necessary, to deal with assholes and idiots. It seems like that mode is so deeply latent in an INFP. To be honest, I do not know how they live.


----------



## mejdiniz (Jul 31, 2012)

ENTP- I don't really mind you guys. I mean. hmmm. I really don't understand you guys that much. The INFPs I know can just be so attention seeking, and they lack logic. You can be fun to be around. In the moment I forgot about some of things you do, or don't notice them until later. When you are gone I notice things about you that just anger me. But generally you guys aren't too horrible.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

It really depends on the INFP. I lovethe fact that you are independant, deep, mystic and stuff like that. The ones I know are pretty nice and kind hearted if notten just shy and introverted unlike the annoying ENFP version, generally fun to talk and very interesting. BUT I tend to avoid INFPs because they can actually be very discouraging and it's sometimes depressing to talk to them because they hate EVERYTHING. And the strict personal values.. Oh god, whiningover everything. Also very security seeking, i don't like that. So you're really awesome as people but sometimes its hard to spend time with you.


----------

